# ADSL verbindung mit router



## nox (11. August 2002)

hy leutz

habe ein ADSL modem mit integriertem router.
typ: Speed Touch PRO
von: Alcatel

habe es installiert, es läuft 

mein problem ist, 
- dass ich z.B. im windows messenger keine dateien versenden kann, sowie icq etz...
- kein hoast machen kann(gamen als server, andere greifen auf mich zurück)
- meine IP wird nicht angezeigt(binn mir sicher habe alles richtig eingestellt!!![2h helpdesk von alcatel genügt um zu sagen es sei richtig eingestellt  ])

kann mir da jemand helfen  

FAZIT:

!!!NERFEN BLANK!!!  

GREEZ

N
O
X


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

zu den ersten beiden Punkten (ICQ, Gamen, usw.) würde ich mal sagen, daß Du in dem Router die entsprechenden Ports freigeben musst.

is nur so ne Idee 


Dunsti


----------



## Virtual Freak (12. August 2002)

*hi...jo ports*

jo...ich bin mir fast sicher das auch für die game probleme die ports das problem sind...
dum musst die jeweiligen ports für die games und evt gamespy...ASE..usw auf den rechener forwarden den du dann als game server verwenden willst,..ausser dem muss dann natürlich die ip bekannt sein vn deinem router..da diese die einzige ist die man vom inet aus sieht...diese ip muss auch gmae spy..oder deinen kollegen bekannt sein...sonst findet keiner dein spiel.

wie du das meinst mit die ip wird nicht angezeigt versteh ich nicht...
meinst du per ipconfig?.dat geht nich weil der nur die internen verbindungen erwischt...
müsstest schon auf dem router (httpclient oder telnet) gucken..

Greetz VF


----------



## nox (12. August 2002)

@IP uups etwas ungenau beschrieben  
-> bei der statusanzeige von der netzwerkkarte(taskliste u.r.) wird die IP angezeigt, bei mir nicht. resp. es steht 10.0.0.1 (die IP von meinem rechner)

sonstige daten:
Subnetzmaske:    255.0.0.0
Standartgateway: 10.0.0.183
falls dies zur lösund meines problemes behilflich ist 

@ports hhääääääwaaass :{}
sorry jungs keine ahnung was ihr daa meint, bez. wiewowas einstellen 
brauch ich daa ne software dazu oder wie?(keine ahnung von nix ich hab)


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. August 2002)

*ok..dann wollen wir mal*

Ich hab mir mal rasch die Specs deines routers angeguckt...
ich hoff ich hab den richtigen erwischt..
du solltest also nen alcatel speed touch pro mit router und 4 ports haben...richtig??

ich nehms mal an...
also...der router verfügt über firewall unt NAT ..das heisst die ips die du auf deinen rechnern auf der netzkarte siehst sind nicht die ips die du im internet hast,,,da die ip nur dein router bekommt und danach den inet trafic von ihm auf den richtigen pc weiterleited..(routed) 
da dein router über ein http interface verfügt sollte es eigntlich einfach sein die IP die du von der terrorcom bekommst herauszufinden...sie sollte irgendwo in der config da als WAN IP adress zu finden sein...ausser dem müsstest du auch die LAN Ips deiner rechner irgendwo da finden...
..
ich hab grad den users guide für deinen router gefunden...aber er läd irgedwie nicht..ich les das mal..dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen..

Greetz VF


----------



## nox (13. August 2002)

genau  das ist mein ding

wegen dem nat, wan dingsbumszeugs da hab ich die page von: http://10.0.0.138/cli.htm dafür!

komme aber nicht nach was da alles einzustellen ist ?!?


----------



## nox (17. August 2002)

hmm währe froh wenn ihr mir helfen könnt......


----------

